# How to add solar or plugin to Fusion Hybrid



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

you have an interesting question. Can I ask what this desire is connected with - do you just want to save money or is it an experiment?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No


----------

